# AWK: verschiedene Feldtrenner im Skript



## dr_gonzo (28. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem AWK-Skript.
Ich möchte Daten verarbeiten und möchte innerhalb der Struktur nach Leerzeichen trennen, und Teile die innerhalb von " stehen, nach Tabulator trennen (Leerzeichen ignorieren).

z.B. (> steht für TAB):

TEXTA TEXTB "TEXT>TEXTX  TEXTY TEXTZ"
...

Die Bausteine vor dem " sind kein Problem.
Aber wie bekomme ich innerhalb der ", den Baustein nach TAB getrennt, ohne
das er mir TEXTX, TEXTY, TEXTZ auseinandernimmt (soll ein Baustein sein).

In der nächsten Zeile kommt dann das gleiche nochmal usw.
Da muss dann erst wieder nach Leerzeichen und innerhalb " wieder nach TAB getrennt werden...

Danke schonmal.


----------

